# Why LPGA players should not Twitter (or tweet) during tournament play?



## truebluefan (Sep 22, 2006)

About a week ago, LPGA Commissioner Carol Bivens expressed her public support for LPGA players using Twitter. If you haven't been on Twitter, there's a huge and growing number of LPGA players there, including Natalie Gulbis, Paula Creamer, Michelle Wie, Christina Kim, Julieta Granada, Morgan Pressel, Sophie Gustafoson, Yani Tseng, Suzann Petterson, Paige McKenzie, Karen Stupples, Jeehae Lee, Meaghan Francella, Anna Rawson, Jane Park, and Nicole Hage. Annika Sorenstam's also on Twitter.

Read more


----------

